# Name of dressing?



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 9, 2007)

I've been making this dressing for lettuce for quite some time. My parents called it caesar dressing, although I'm pretty sure it's not. I've asked other cooks and none know of it. It tastes very good. Some of the quantities are estimated, so use whatever quantities you wish. 

In a bowl, mix:

2-2.5 tbsp anchovy paste from a tube
1-1.5 tbsp extra virgin olive oil or sunflower oil infused with sundried tomatoes
3 capfuls of lemon juice
3 tbsp dijon or regular mustard
2 tbsp garlic (if you like garlic)
2 tbsp lousiana bottled hot sauce
4 tbsp + worcestershire sauce

Using a large spoon, mix the dressing up. Tilt the bowl and using the back of the spoon, smear the dressing along the edges of the bowl, not to the top, around middleish to bottom. Let it settle for 5 minutes then toss in your lettuce. If desired, add in some bacon bits and grated parmesian cheese. My parents hate egg in their dressing, which is why it's not in there. 

The mustard and anchovy paste helps "hold" the dressing and the oil gives some taste (if infused) and makes it easier to flow. The rest gives a nice combination of flavours. The anchovy paste's taste is noticable, although most people have no clue what it is. If it's spicy mustard, the hot sauce, garlic and lemon juice are a nice combination.


----------



## PytnPlace (Aug 9, 2007)

It's very similiar to a caesar dressing although the porportions are different.  I love hot stuff but I don't add hot sauce to my caesar dressing, and I use less dijon/worcestershire.  Maybe a little less garlic.  I add coddled egg yolk.


----------



## Constance (Aug 9, 2007)

That's a delicious looking recipe, and I like not having to mess with the egg.

Copied and saved. Thank you!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 9, 2007)

It is ceaser sans the hot sauce sound very good , all so copyied thankyou


----------



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 9, 2007)

No problem. It's best to make the dressing in the salad bowl you're using then toss in 1/2 the washed lettuce, mix it, toss in parmasien cheese, mix in remaining lettuce, add a little more cheese then bacon bits.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 10, 2007)

yup, it's a version of caesar.

i remember eating in a fauncy place in bermuda, and one of the special things they did was tableside ceasar salads and later, flambe' desserts.

for the salads, they made a big production by wheeling up a silver cart with a giant wooden bowl and all of the ingredients, and they'd mix the ingredients and toss the salad at your table.

it was the best caesar i've ever had. thanks for the recipe, kook. copying/pasting.
i've always wanted to make a fresh caesar dressing at home.

that, and the bananas foster.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 10, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> yup, it's a version of ceasar.
> 
> i remember eating in a fauncy place in bermuda,
> 
> that, and the bananas foster.



The Carriage House, BT?

man, I miss home.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 10, 2007)

that sounds familiar, tatt. not sure though.

i miss your home too.


----------



## JMediger (Aug 10, 2007)

That's close to our recipe for ceasar's ... take out the hot sauce and add egg yolk and parmesan cheese.  

bucky, our recipe comes from a restaurant my in-laws love where they make the dressing at your table  ... from what I've heard, quite impressive!

With this heat, we've been making them [ceasar salads] often!


----------



## jennyema (Aug 10, 2007)

IMO, not really that close to ceasar, as one of the hallmarks of ceasar dressing -- egg yolk -- is missing.

Also, I love anchovies, but 2 T of anchovy paste to 1 T of oil seems like way to much, even to me.

I make dressing similar to this (with difft. proportions) all the time and it is very tasty.  But not ceasar.


----------



## JMediger (Aug 10, 2007)

jennyema, what are your proportions?  We don't use the paste but rather a tin of anchovies that we smash ... it equals about 2 tbl.  We actually use a little more oil than was stated here as well ... enough to make it a dressing.  Also, I agree about the yolks - a must in the dressing (IMHO).

Isn't it funny how a standard dressing like this can have so many variations?


----------



## jennyema (Aug 10, 2007)

I never measure really but in general I use a 3/1 ratio of oil to acid and then add a bit more acid so it's more like 2.5/1.5. I usually add 1 smashed anchovy which is probably 1/2 of a teaspoon. Then I'll eat a few while finishing the dressing. A teaspoon of dijon mustard. A clove of garlic made into a paste. A hit of soy sauce. A hit of hot sauce. Some Penzey's Florida seasoned pepper, esp. if the acid is lemopn juice. If I want it really lemony, I'll use a very, very small amount of Boyjian lemon oil.

I will frequently leave out the hot sauce, depending on my mood.

I'll often add shallots or fresh herbs. Use lime juice and add cilantro. Add other Penzey's stuff, etc.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 10, 2007)

llvllagical_llkook said:
			
		

> I've been making this dressing for lettuce for quite some time. My parents called it caesar dressing, although I'm pretty sure it's not. I've asked other cooks and none know of it. It tastes very good. Some of the quantities are estimated, so use whatever quantities you wish.
> 
> In a bowl, mix:
> 
> ...


Your recipe isn't what I'm familiar with as an actual Caesar dressing.  The one is make is close to the one Caesar Cardini prepared in his restaurant in Mexico.  Here's a bit of history about this yummy recipe along with what is supposed to be Caesar's recipe.

Love Caesar salad.  It's one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 10, 2007)

JMediger said:
			
		

> bucky, our recipe comes from a restaurant my in-laws love where they make the dressing at _your_ table ... from what I've heard, quite impressive!


 
are you sure? i don't think i've ever eaten with your in-laws...   

i love having stuff prepared or at least sliced/served tableside. salads and desserts, of course, but also some entrees like roasts of wild game or prime rib, and asian specialties like whole fish that is bathed in hot broth or oil and served.

agreed, btw, about the egg. 

pytnplace, what is coddling an egg? is it safer than using raw eggs?


----------



## keltin (Aug 10, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> agreed, btw, about the egg.
> 
> pytnplace, what is coddling an egg? is it safer than using raw eggs?


 
I’m wondering if people are truly coddling their eggs (using an egg coddler) or if their just soft boiling the eggs in their shells?


----------



## jennyema (Aug 10, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> I’m wondering if people are truly coddling their eggs (using an egg coddler) or if their just soft boiling the eggs in their shells?


 
Or just poach the yolk in simmering water.  That's what i do.  I don't use the white in my dressing.


----------



## PytnPlace (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't use an egg coddler (?).  What I do is simmer the egg for about 1 minute in the shell.  The egg is soft enough to separate the yolk from the white.  I saw Emeril do it once.  It's supposed to be safer.  Not sure about that though.  I know that I feel a bit better about things when I coddle the egg.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are are food safety-conscious, like me, you need to use pasteurized eggs.  Otherwise there is a big salmonella risk.

If you can't find them (I can't) coddle -- parcook them -- or even wholly cook them before using in the dressing.


----------



## Caine (Aug 11, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> If you are are food safety-conscious, like me, you need to use pasteurized eggs. Otherwise there is a big salmonella risk.


 
Big salmonella risk?  This is from the American Egg Board:

"_The risk of getting a foodborne illness from eggs is very low. However, the nutrients that make eggs a high-quality food for humans are also a good growth medium for bacteria. In addition to food, bacteria also need moisture, a favorable temperature and time in order to multiply and increase the risk of illness. In the rare event that an egg contains bacteria, you can reduce the risk by proper chilling and eliminate it by proper cooking. When you handle eggs with care, they pose no greater food-safety risk than any other perishable food. The inside of an egg was once considered almost sterile. But, over recent years, the bacterium Salmonella enteritidis (Se) has been found inside a small number of eggs. *Scientists estimate that, on average across the U.S., only 1 of every 20,000 eggs might contain the bacteria. So, the likelihood that an egg might contain Se is extremely small – 0.005% (five one-thousandths of one percent). At this rate, if you’re an average consumer, you might encounter a contaminated egg once every 84 years.*_"


----------



## jennyema (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, "big" was probably not the right word.  But there is a risk, certainly.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 11, 2007)

i've always been skeptical about the risks associated with eating raw eggs. chicken flesh is another story, however, because slaughter practices do create a higher risk, so i'm no referring to that.

i was raised on norwegian egg nogs. norskie egg nogs are just raw eggs blended/whipped into chocolate milk. i must have had at least one a week during the winter months all throughout my childhood. so did my elder siblings, a few of which have severe allergies and other health issues including sensitivites to gastro-intestinal anomalies.

no one ever became ill from the egg nogs. my mother did always wash the eggs after purchase, before storing them in the refrigerator, which may be a contributing factor.

i guess, the question would be can salmonella penetrate an eggshell and membrane? what about other creepy crawlies?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2007)

BT, I read somewhere that the salmonella in the chicken can get into the bird's ovaries and end up inside the egg when the shell forms.  In that case, washing the shell does no good.


----------



## GB (Aug 12, 2007)

Caine via the American Egg Board said:
			
		

> Scientists estimate that, on average across the U.S., only 1 of every 20,000 eggs might contain the bacteria.





			
				buckytom said:
			
		

> i must have had at least one a week during the winter months all throughout my childhood. so did my elder siblings...no one ever became ill from the egg nogs.



So I guess the question is...did you and you siblings consume 20,000 egg nogs during your childhood?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2007)

You have to count ALL the eggs you've eaten as part of the 20,000, not just the raw ones. You may have eaten a dozen eggs contaminated with salmonella over time, but if they were cooked, you'd never know and it would improve your odds for consuming raw eggs safely. 

Roll those dice!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, it seems to be a variation of a Caesar salad dressing at the very least and it sounds extremely tasty!  I do add some hot sauce to my dressing when I make it.  I like that little bite.  This was just your Mom's version and what a good one it was!  Thanks for sharing your recipe with us.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> So I guess the question is...did you and you siblings consume 20,000 egg nogs during your childhood?


 
stats don't work like that. they can, but they don't have to when talking about 20,000 to 1, so that's an improbable arguement. same goes for the stat about "every 84 years".

andy, i think i remember something about salmonella and ovaries also. i'll have to do some research, and see about the efficacy of the testing. 

another factor may have been that since we ate raw eggs often, we may have developed a greater resistance to certain ickies. the "good dirt" scenario.

anyway, back to c*ae*sar salad.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 13, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> anyway, back to c*ae*sar salad.


...I loled@ae


----------



## Caine (Aug 13, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> ...At this rate, if you’re an average consumer, you might encounter a contaminated egg *once every 84 years.*


 
Heck, I'll take those odds to Vegas!


----------



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 19, 2007)

It's a variation of the caesar dressing with egg. I know many people are saying caesar must have egg in it and all but I simply don't want it in there. It is my mom's usual caesar dressing. I don't use the egg, not due to the health risks with eating raw eggs but it's more of the reason that my parents won't eat it since they don't like the raw eggs in it. I find adding in various herbs could help it along but I usually leave them out. I thought about adding in fresh basil or chives but decided not to. Alternatively, infused sunflower oil with tomatoes (from a jar of sun-dried tomatoes) can be used instead of EVOO if you want to be even more different.


----------

